# Booster correctement un powermac G4 Power Mac G4



## xavierdelavigne (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous , 

je souhaite " booster " un vieux Power Mac G4 (Gigabit Ethernet) que l'on m'a donne. 

J'ai pour le moment changer le disque dur contre un 80 gigas avec Tiger dessus. 

mis un port PCI usb 2 et 3 barrettes de 512 Mo .

Tout fonctionne parfaitement . 

Il me manque 2 choses ,

 -le wi fi : faut il mieux une carte wifi PCI ou une simple " cle usb wi fi " ?

-augmenter le processeur : est ce possible ? si oui comment ? 

Merci


----------



## mikatiger (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, bonsoir 
Je viens faire part de mon expérience avec un Quicksilver remis à neuf.
Alors pour le wifi, j'ai eu les trois (module airport, carte pci, dongle usb), ma préférence va à la carte pci. Le module est bien lent (du wifi b ma bonne dame) et la clé usb a tendance à la déconnexion... Et débrancher/rebrancher le petit machin usb ne m'a guère amusé bien longtemps.
Pour le processeur, il existe bien des carte accélératrices mais elles sont de plus en plus rares (j'ai eu la dernière MaxPower sur OWC) et chères: le jeu en vaut-il la chandelle?
Si tu n'es pas vraiment près de tes sous, si tu aimes l'aventure, les vieux ordis, prendre des risques, alors fonce :rateau:


----------



## xavierdelavigne (3 Septembre 2013)

Merci de la réponse, 

c'est bien ce que je pensais pour l'airport, je vais achete une carte pci " wifi "

J'avais bien entendu parler des cartes accéleratrice mais je n'en trouve pas sur le net. Sinon je crois que l'autre moyen est de toucher au processeur avec un fer a souder mais la c'est réserve au pro... 

Si quelqu'un en vend une pas trop cher je suis preneur


----------



## didgar (3 Septembre 2013)

Salut !

Mono ou Dual proc ton Gigabit Ethernet ? Vais avoir une carte dual 500 à vendre très bientôt ... si ça t'intéresse ... Une ( ou deux je ne sais plus ) carte mère aussi, peut-être même qu'il me reste une carte airport première génération !

A+

Didier


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Septembre 2013)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/vos-cles-usb-wifi-desormais-compatibles-1226769.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2013)

xavierdelavigne a dit:


> Sinon je crois que l'autre moyen est de toucher au processeur avec un fer a souder mais la c'est réserve au pro...



Le G4 est un processeur qui a la réputation d'être éminemment overclockable, et contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent, il n'y a pas besoin de fer à souder pour overclocker un Mac (je l'ai déjà fait deux fois, une pince fine ou un petit tournevis plat pour ôter à froid les micro-résistances (ce sont des composants de surface, qui ne tiennent qu'avec une quantité infime de soudure), et un crayon graphite entre 7 et 9B (j'utilise un 8B) pour créer des ponts.

L'avantage du crayon, c'est que si ça ne marche pas, il est facile de revenir en arrière. Ainsi mon PowerBook G4/550 n'a pas supporté le passage à 667, un coup de brosse sur les ponts et refaire deux ponts  à la place des résistances enlevées, et il fonctionne de nouveau à 550 Mhz. Par contre, mon PowerBook G3/400 qui est lui, passé à 500 (ça fait trois ans maintenant qu'il tourne à 500 Mhz), lui, pas eu à revenir en arrière, et à la longue, la chaleur du processeur à cuit les ponts de graphite qui sont devenus presque aussi durs que des ponts de soudure.

Par contre, la difficulté est de se fournir les bons schémas de réglage, pour savoir quelle résistance ôter, et quels ponts créer. On peut en trouver pas mal sur internet, mais faut bien choisir le bon modèle (et je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils y soient tous, pour mon G4 550, j'ai trouvé pour 667, mais pas pour 600 ou 650).


----------



## xavierdelavigne (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour ,

c'est un dual processeur 450 MHZ ,

A combien je peux esperer augmenter le processeur avec une carte acceleratrice ?

et en overlockant ? ( meme si personnelement je n'essayerais pas  )



Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2013)

xavierdelavigne a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> c'est un dual processeur 450 MHZ ,
> 
> ...



Carte accélératrice, le max, c'est 2x1,8 Ghz, il me semble, en overclock, tu pourrais sans doute passer à 2x500 ou 2x550, j'imagine. D'une machine à l'autre (du même modèle, s'entend), ça peut varier dans d'importantes proportions, je vois pour mon PowerBook G3 "Pismo", un 400 Mhz que j'ai overclocké à 500 Mhz, j'ai récupéré depuis deux autres cartes processeur à 400 Mhz, que je n'ai pas pu overclocker, même pas à 450 Mhz.

Pour info, à l'époque où j'avais encore mon PM G4 "audionumérique" à 733 Mhz (mono-processeur), un de mes clients avait le même que toi (2x450 Mhz), d'après les tests que j'avais pu mener à l'époque, sous OS 9 (qui ne gère pas très bien les multi processeurs), mon 733 était nettement plus rapide, mais sous OS X (Tiger), le 2x450 était un poil plus rapide.


----------



## xavierdelavigne (3 Septembre 2013)

Ok merci des infos, 

quel "carte wifi PCI " je peux acheter ? 

J'en ai vu bcp mais je suis pas certain quelle fonctionne toute sur Mac. 

Certaine sont elle connu pour etre compatible ? 

merci


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2013)

Sur le QuickSilver que j'ai retapé (il y a un moment), j'ai trouvé une carte PCI avec antenne externe. Puce BroadCom. Reconnue direct comme une carte Airport !

Edit

C'était un truc du genre (mais avec une seule antenne) : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Broadcom-BCM4322-PCI-wireless-Wifi-N-802-11n-300M-Desktop-Card-/170850321912


----------



## mikatiger (4 Septembre 2013)

Moi j'ai ça: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIRPORT-E...G5-/200579106181?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:FR:3160


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2013)

mikatiger a dit:


> Moi j'ai ça: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIRPORT-E...G5-/200579106181?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:FR:3160



Excellent


----------



## xavierdelavigne (5 Septembre 2013)

Merci de vos reponse, 

j'ai trouve une carte wifi pci sur eBay ( anglais ) . 

Il me manque une carte acceleratrice à pas trop cher et ca sera bon


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2013)

xavierdelavigne a dit:


> Il me manque une carte acceleratrice à pas trop cher et ca sera bon



Mais ça risque d'être plus "coton" à trouver (surtout "à pas trop cher")


----------

